# jvc tv blinking but not turning on



## ssimard01

my tv wont turn on all it keeps doing is when i try to turn it on the power button just blinks...ive tried unplugging it and plugging it back in but nothin happens it just keeps blinking....what do i do?


----------



## JimE

Take it in for service.


----------



## deezyfire21

unplugged it for 10 secs and then press and hold the menu and the minus volume button. While holding the two buttons then press the power button and release. Continued to hold the menu and the minus volume for additional 3 secs then release.(This is the tv not by remote) The tv should turn on with 30 secs. This work for the JVC teledock model


----------



## bgoins28

So when you try the unplugging and holding in the buttons and that does not work then what do you do?


----------

